# Bessa



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

hello all of you , i have a watch -a skin diver - bessa --200m water resistant --i bought years ago and can not find anything about it , i would be very grateful if someone could point me in a direction to either read up or find any other infos about this company , thanks chris oh and it has a shark on the back


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Christian and welcome to the forum. There's not a lot of info on Bessa watches out there... It might help if you post a few pictures up.


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks for your reply , really happy someone does , i have trouble loading pictures up , but i will try again , its maily the company infos i am after and if there is a market , since i dont wear watches anymore , its a steel one with simple but nice black inner and the most superb automatic clock work , and its a skindiver with a shrk on the back and 200 meter wr , but i will try , thanks christian , if you know anything , please let me know , cheers


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Bessa is a trade mark from the

Comex International Trading, Inc.

650 South Hill Stret, Suite 629

Los Angeles, CA 90014

United States

filed in 2009 - if it is a very young and american watch.

Andreas


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Bessa will be one of those numerous watch companies that assembled their watches from bought in generic parts, there were loads in this era and most quickly died off come the quartz revolution of the early 70s...... Value will depend on condition but they are not valuable, around Â£50ish max? Pics would help a lot....

Actually, thinking about it it may be a cut above the other ' skin diver' types of the era as it's automatic, most were manual wind......


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Similar to Sicura, Sorna and Mortima, rising in value. Mortima Datomatic divers in decent functioning condition have gone from Â£50+ to Â£120+ in the last year or so. Bessa will follow, pics please.

"Mike" collected these at one time, he might have more information.


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

i thank you all and will spend the day trying to upload photos , ill try my best , thank you , chris


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh230/vonmerowing/

here i think i made it . please let me know , cheers christian


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

Mikrolisk said:


> Bessa is a trade mark from the
> 
> Comex International Trading, Inc.
> 
> ...


thanks for your reply but the watch is much older then you think somewhere 1950 or so but certainly not new , see the pix


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Here you go mate:










(In Photobucket you just need to copy "direct link", then when you post your reply simply click on the "image" button on the toolbar (below the font and smiley buttons) and paste the URL.

I hope that helps anyway, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you very much for your help , i tried that 5 times afraid i am tp stupid , but i copy the direct link click on the foto and paste the url in the following window and then comes the error , but i think the link with the pix can do too ?


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

Below is a picture of a cheap Avia watch I bought 3 days a go for going sailing with:










I have never heard of Bessa so googled it today out of interest, below is the image that came up:










I wonder where Avia got their inspiration from????????????


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Here on this page:

http://forumamontres.forumactif.com/t83165-je-recherche-des-infos-sur-les-montres-chronos-de-la-marque-bessa

Bessa is described as a trade mark from the BesanÃ§on SA.

Andreas


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

i translated the text and it only says : the name comes from besancon sa : here is what the text says :

I do not know if you are on the right place for your question! The section " vintage" would have seemed more adapted! i have a mechanical stopwatch Bessa of the 70' beginning; and which is still function very well! The infos on this company are difficult to find! The name comes from Besancon SA

i do like the avia and the other bessa , i must say a big thank you because its is the second bessa i have seen in my life , after 20 years , cheers for that


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

here is a beauty !

http://www.heuerheritage.co.uk/#/heuer-diver/4540124661


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

So Bessa belongs to Heuer!?


----------



## Christian Ammeer (Jan 6, 2012)

this is what a collector has just send to me :

Yes, feel free to send me some pictures.

Information on Bessa is scarce.

What we know...

In the late 70s Heuer outsourced the production of their first diver watch to Monnin in France

It can only be assumed that Bessa and other manufacturers were also doing this as there have been a number of watches with the same case and dial design but branded differently.

I currently have the Bessa Quartz and another manufacturer as an Auto

Regards


----------

